# Endorsing saudi visa in manila



## Sajeeshck (May 26, 2014)

I am an Indian married to a Filipina. Me and my son hold Indian Passports and my wife a Philippines passport. I am working in Saudi Arabia and wold like to take my family to Saudi on a residence visa. I would like to know if KSA visa can be endorsed in my son's Indian passport from Saudi Embassy in Manila. 

It would be great to get some information on this and also the details of any agency that would provide KSA visa endorsing service. Thank you !


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sajeeshck said:


> I am an Indian married to a Filipina. Me and my son hold Indian Passports and my wife a Philippines passport. I am working in Saudi Arabia and wold like to take my family to Saudi on a residence visa. I would like to know if KSA visa can be endorsed in my son's Indian passport from Saudi Embassy in Manila.
> 
> It would be great to get some information on this and also the details of any agency that would provide KSA visa endorsing service. Thank you !


Although you may get a reply or two from members here, with legal/immigration matters is it always best to get legal requirements from the appropriate source. To be sure, I would suggest sending an email of inquiry to the Saudi Embassy in Manila to get accurate information.

Best of luck..


----------

